# Hypsilurus Enclosure Thread



## Mr.James (Apr 25, 2010)

I've had a few people ask for photo's so I thought its best to start a thread. Feel free to share your rainforest dragon enclosure photo's. 

I'll start off with my juvenile enclosure housing both Hypsilurus (Spinipes & Boydii)

*The camera has made everything seem really bright, its darker in the enclosure than shown in photo's.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 25, 2010)

They look nice James. I can certainly get a few ideas for my new one here!


----------



## Grunter023 (Apr 25, 2010)

looks great...what size enclosure is that,and how many dragons in there?


----------



## boxhed (Apr 25, 2010)

Mr.Boyd,

Love your set up...

I had someone tell me the other day that you can keep some (smaller) frogs in with Spinipes. He said you could keep and breed together constantly. He said that while larger frogs would try to eat smaller dragons, frogs like Dainty's work really well.

If it worked, it would be a really nice addition to an enclosure.

What's your opinion?


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 25, 2010)

If I may bud in - it works reasonably well in a very large enclosure but the lizards may suffer from stress if they can't get away from the frogs (numbers are important). Reason? Simple: Boyds (and other dragons) are *diurnal* and they sleep at night whilst the *nocturnal* frogs jump around at night, disturbing the lizard's sleep.


----------



## boxhed (Apr 25, 2010)

ahhh... wouldn't have thought of the diurnal/nocturnal relationship.

Thanks Waterrat


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 25, 2010)

We successfully kept Boyds and terrestrial frogs (Mixophyes schevilli) together in a very tall enclosure where the Boyds settled in the upper branches for the night and the frogs were active on the cage floor, so it worked well. I am not sure how it would go with tree frogs though.


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 25, 2010)

That enclosure is 900x900x600mm. I keep 2x H.spinipes & 4x H.boydii all around the same age, 5-6months old. 

My Angle-headed dragons are currently listed in the for sale section.

Lets see some more enclosures!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 25, 2010)

Could you house an Adult Trio of H.spinipes in a 90x60x60?


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 25, 2010)

You need the enclosure to be abit longer to give them some ground space in my opinion. It will depend on how you set things up too, once you add your furnishings.


----------



## blueys (Apr 26, 2010)

I Keep my 2 Angle headed dragons in a 4ft Long, 4ft Tall, and 60cm wide enclosure.
However we are moving houses at the moment and my camera is packed away, once i get everything sorted ouit i might get a couple of pics.
Awesome enclosure Mr. Boid, i relli lik how ur branches and furnishings are positioned.

Cheers Daniel


----------



## Grunter023 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mr Boyd what is the substrate in that enclosure? and do you need to worry about drainage in that enclosure? Do you just replace the substrate with new substrate when needed? If so,how often would you change it? cheers


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 27, 2010)

Grunter023, the substrate is palm peat & I have flyscreen beneath it, with large river pebbles on the base. The excess water is evaporated. There is no actual drainage outlet. Very rarely would the substrate be completely changed, the enclosure is spot cleaned most of the time & the dragons usually use their water bowl or waterfall as a toilet (which is handy). I'd say complete change every 6-12months.. Hard to say because I'm always changing things around, there's no set & forget.

My other larger enclosure is still in the works so won't post a photo yet. It has a similar base setup, but has a drainage point. I find its not really necessary though, unless you plan to install a misting system.

There must be more enclosure photo's out there?


----------



## Grunter023 (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for the reply Mr Boyd.


----------



## Pike01 (May 3, 2010)

Heres a couple of pics.


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 20, 2010)

More photo's!


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 20, 2010)

Boyds. (pm if your interested in hatchlings this season)


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 20, 2010)

This enclosure is only 1000Hx1600Lx600D & just temporary, planning to build a larger built-in enclosure in the future.

Pike1 how big is that enclosure & is it completely outdoor? I'm interested to see more pics.


----------



## Funkstaa (Jun 20, 2010)

My jaw just dropped mr.boyd the last photo of your setup is to die for, very lucky lil Boyd's!...


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 20, 2010)

cool boyds and great enclosure


----------



## Sarah (Jun 20, 2010)

what an awesome setup its stunning !!


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks funkstaa, jordan & sarah. It keeps them happy & that's whats important!

Would love to see other enclosures people have setup for their angle-heads or boyds?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's a link to an older thread I started on this topic. i'm sure the older APS members have seen it. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/new-boyds-enclosure-set-pics-79871
And another shot of the finished project...although its changes since then. 
I have to agree with the communal environment, they don't cohabit in the wild, so it's not a good idea in a captive environment. Enclosure plus courtship and the end result!

Like the pebbles idea! lol :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 21, 2010)

wow beautiful lizards and stunning enclosures


----------

